# Barred Rock????



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

I was told these girls were barred rockers.. i have 5 of the dark ones.. but they arent anything like the barred rock girls i got from Big R... or one of the last hatch. 1 of the last hatchers turned out like these too...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They look like my 3 barred rocks. This is my 2 1/2 yr. old Macie to give you something to compare with picture wise.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Is the one in the second picture mixed with something? Is that a brown path on her side?


----------



## govols28 (Nov 27, 2012)

The first three look like cuckoo marans the last looks like a BR, what color eggs are they laying?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I was of the thinking that if the coloring of the feathers line up to make a bar pattern, then it is barred. I may be wrong, but that is what I have been told.


----------



## govols28 (Nov 27, 2012)

Cuckoo marans, barred rocks and dominques all have the "barred" pattern. The BR is not as dark as the Maran or dominques.


----------

